# Noob with a reverse loop issue - Xmas HELP!



## eightball (Dec 13, 2011)

Okay, with the help of this genius board I've resurrected a 30 year old LGB set for an indoor layout. Now as they say a little knowledge is a dangerous thing . . . 

So I'm having a little dilemma to see if I can figure out how to wire a reverse loop on this layout










What I have to throw at the problem:

12010 w/12070 supplemental
Reverse Loop set
51750 
Reed switches. 

In a perfect world it would be a reverse loop triggered from the 51750.

Again, perfect world trains would be able to travel both directions on the reverse loop.

I've looked at the LGB prelim pdf that's linked in several posts. As clear as I can tell I've combined a wye and a reverse loop. Can I do this?

Thanks for any input/help.

Anthony


----------



## eightball (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## eightball (Dec 13, 2011)

Image posting issues - Stompwith.us/public_html/images/Loop.jpg


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Before I became a paying member here, I opened a free act at Photobucket, posted my photos there and links to 'em here. 

My solution to your problem won't help you and perhaps those that have your answers might be on the Holiday road... 

Look in track power forum, I know LGB's reverser has been discussed several times. 
Mouse over Community on the header bar near the top of the page and click on Forums, scroll down for different subjects. 

Be Blessed. 
John


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

HMMM, do you mean that you have a wye at one end and a reverse loop at the other? Here is the LGB diagram from their book.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

His link was fine.. needed to be scaled down to 800 px wide...


----------



## eightball (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks for scaling it down. 

So as clear as I can figure my reverse loop is the left side of the wye, yes? 

Is it possible for me to simply use "Circuit 10" from the "world of LGB"? Sorry I'll cut and paste a diagram tomorrow morning. 

Thanks, 

Anthony


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Posted By eightball on 24 Dec 2011 02:49 AM 
Is it possible for me to simply use "Circuit 10" from the "world of LGB"?  

yes, you can - BUT make sure, that it reverses your polarity only, when the lowest switch in your plan is switched to the left.(if that switch is turned to the right, you got no reverse-loop, but just a normal loop with a siding.)

merry christmas,korm


----------



## Chata86 (Dec 5, 2010)

Wow. Resurrecting a 30 year old setup and creating this giant layout? Awesome. Is the circle in the top right the tree? 

How about using a 55081 loop controller? I have no idea how to construct the detector rail though. Maybe there is a special version of the switch track or the 1015 module (but that has more rail gaps inside?).


----------

